# laptop touchpad  scroll-pad joystick



## multix (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi,

My laptop has a touchpad with two buttons and a small pad, which allows scrolling in both directions. Is there support for it and how can I enable it? Currently it only acts as third mouse button. The best of the best would be then that this setting works with with the touchpad, but if i attach an external mouse then that should work with three buttons or 3 buttons + wheel, which standard PS/2 and USB mice have usually.

Riccardo


----------

